# 500 ho deep water/mud stall



## bson518

Ok I have a 2010 500 Ho and when I get into water up to the motor it starts to stall and bout dies bt as long as I keep My thumb on the throttle it won't die. I've heard a lot of the 2010 500's do this and no one has figured out y. I seen on here where poporunner had a similar problem and it ended up bein vent hoses missing bt I have all My vent hoses. Me and My dad think it might be the fuel pump suckn in water bt do any of yall have any thoughts on this. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Polaris425

Have you put dielectric grease on your spark plug boots & on everything electrical under the seat? Not much, just a little dab will do.


----------



## bson518

Yes I have


----------



## Polaris425

Hmmmm. 

Maybe a hole in your vent line. LI had mine ran up too, but was having same issue on the brute. turned out I had a hole in one of them. 

Check lines for holes, make sure spark plugs are dry & not getting wet, after that I'm not sure. Could be your pump like you mentioned but I would think if it was messing up, it would do it more than when wet. Since its only in water & at Derain depths I'm leaning more towards vent line hole or electrical getting wet.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

It's eaither plug or vents are a wire that u didnt die electric grease. If ur pumps sucking up water when in water u have a big problem. And it only does it in water. Gotta b electrical or plug or vent line


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

May could try spraying water on areas of the bike to narrow down where the problem is.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> May could try spraying water on areas of the bike to narrow down where the problem is.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Took the words out ma mouth lol. Spray it down with the hose all over by motor and everything while the bike is running and that will find ur problem


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## bson518

I will definitely try it. When I get it figured out I will let yall know


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i kno u said u have all ur vents high but double check and make sure there is one on the bottom of the drain bowl on the bottom of ur carb


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

His bike shouldn't be carbed it should be FI. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Is there something special about a 2010? My '09 is carbed and my buddy's '12 is carbed. If it is carbed you may want to check the vent lines on it the carb. Mine would stall once it got that deep until I had the carb vent lines done right.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> His bike shouldn't be carbed it should be FI.
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


The 550 and 850s are FI ....


----------



## bson518

It's carbed


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

learned something new lol. my buddys 08 800 is fuel injected


----------



## Ole Nasty

There are some years 500 FI but its been discontinued, don't know when they did it but they're all carbed now.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

bson518 said:


> It's carbed


did u make sure u have the bottom of the drain bowl vented up? that will kill it everytime


----------



## bson518

Nt yet I haven't il get it out and look it over and check everything since I'm off today


----------



## bson518

Checked all My lines and they're all attached and ran up no holes or anything


----------



## Ole Nasty

Is your muffler out of the water or underneath? If its happening while the muffler is under, it might just be that a 500 just doesn't have enough oomph to keep running submerged with out throttle. Most single cylinder bikes are like this. On both of my bikes, if its under the water my thumb never leaves the throttle lever.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ole Nasty said:


> Is your muffler out of the water or underneath? If its happening while the muffler is under, it might just be that a 500 just doesn't have enough oomph to keep running submerged with out throttle. Most single cylinder bikes are like this. On both of my bikes, if its under the water my thumb never leaves the throttle lever.


didnt read the part where he said it wont die if he keeps it throttled.... going by tht, i back ur statement up 100%


----------



## bson518

That's possible il just have to get it out and tinker with it some more


----------



## 02sportsman

I have a 2002 sportsman 500 and I've snorkeld it. On mine I can sit in the water with water over the exhaust and it don't die out it sounds like it wants to but I think it's just got more to do with just not being able to hardly hear it running.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Ole Nasty

02sportsman said:


> I have a 2002 sportsman 500 and I've snorkeld it. On mine I can sit in the water with water over the exhaust and it don't die out it sounds like it wants to but I think it's just got more to do with just not being able to hardly hear it running.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


I swamped my grizzly when I first got it thinking the same thing. I'm not saying it will happen to all bikes, I'm just saying it will happen to some depending on the water you're in. Like I said from now on my thumb never leaves the throttle when I'm underwater.


----------



## 02sportsman

Ya I agree I'm always afraid of it dying out when I get into water sometimes ill reach down and idle it up just to be cautious. When this happened I had a broke cv axel so I was in 2wd but it stayed running and didn't die on me and it sat exactly like that running for at least 10-15 minutes until we finally was able to get it pulled out.


----------



## montecarlo

My g/f s 500 and a bunch of buddies do the same thing we did all the vent lines up and it they still did it. Then I came to the conclusion that I think they only do it when the bikes are hot and then hit the water and the air box or something sucks in all the moist steam. Just my guess cause they seem to be fine after they cool down in the water


----------



## 02sportsman

Is the air box sealed up? Like is it just the factory seal or did you RTV it?


----------

